# iphone credit card processing



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

finally got my new iphone now I want to set up credit card processing. anyone out there using their iphone for credit cards? if so what app are you using. how are you giving receipts ? emails?

tia
sally


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

a friend of ours uses a virtual terminal on his iphone and he loves it

PayPal has one

We use PayPal for everything since 90% of our business is on the internet we use it for invoices, receipts and shipping/packing slips


----------



## redstar805 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am using this and LOVE it!
App Shopper: LEADERS Credit Card Processing Merchant Account (Business)
It's free to download, very low processing fee, easy to use and it emails the receipts!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks will check this one out


----------



## cdiv (Sep 2, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> a friend of ours uses a virtual terminal on his iphone and he loves it
> 
> PayPal has one


Which APP do you use for the PayPal terminal? I downloaded the PayPal app, but it doesn't have the terminal function anywhere.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

if you have a merchant account already just have them set up a internet gateway. you can use the web browser on the i phone as well as any computer with internet access.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

redstar805 said:


> I am using this and LOVE it!
> App Shopper: LEADERS Credit Card Processing Merchant Account (Business)
> It's free to download, very low processing fee, easy to use and it emails the receipts!


Can you expand on cost and your experience?

I am looking for a creditcard processing company but lack the ins and outs.

Thanks

gio


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

I also use Leaders merchant services. I have not used it much, but like what I have seen so far. An email receipt is sent to the customer, and it gives instant response to whether the card is accepted or declined. The cost is reasonable. No fees until charge is made then it is something like 2% of purchase made by customer plus 18 cents per transaction. Hope this helps.


----------



## cdiv (Sep 2, 2009)

Any issues pulling cash out or issues with holding funds if there's a return?


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

redstar805 said:


> I am using this and LOVE it!
> App Shopper: LEADERS Credit Card Processing Merchant Account (Business)
> It's free to download, very low processing fee, easy to use and it emails the receipts!


Hello there,

How are things going with Leaders?

How are the fee's?

Would you still recommend them?


----------



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the one they show on the commercial by innerfence...customers trip, thinks its cool that i can do it on the phone, BUT some people wonder if you're going to just keep their info on your phone (for no good purposes). I always mention its the one from the commercial...i think it sounds more reputable. It's worked awesome, no problems at all...only sucky part is you gotta email them a receipt instead of it printing right there...if they want a copy of the transaction. I was skeptical, but I think it's awesome now. ITS NOT FREE, but after you pay they give you $50 in itunes credit, so that's pretty cool...got to download a bunch of songs and apps.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

wcatembroidery said:


> I also use Leaders merchant services. I have not used it much, but like what I have seen so far. An email receipt is sent to the customer, and it gives instant response to whether the card is accepted or declined. The cost is reasonable. No fees until charge is made then it is something like 2% of purchase made by customer plus 18 cents per transaction. Hope this helps.


Do you enter the credit card number manually your iPhone or there's some kind of swiping device they give you to attach to your iPhone?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look in to Square Up. No monthly fee only a percentage and per transaction fee. App is downloaded from their site. They will send you a swiper for free. Usually takes two to three weeks. You plug it into the headset jack. Activate the app. Swipe the card, enter the amount and hit the button. The customer signs with their finger on your screen. You can used it without the swiper until you get the swiper. Just a slightly higher percentage and fee. You can get receipts via email. Awesome in my book! Direct deposit of funds within 2 to 3 days.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

jean518 said:


> Look in to Square Up. No monthly fee only a percentage and per transaction fee. App is downloaded from their site. They will send you a swiper for free. Usually takes two to three weeks. You plug it into the headset jack. Activate the app. Swipe the card, enter the amount and hit the button. The customer signs with their finger on your screen. You can used it without the swiper until you get the swiper. Just a slightly higher percentage and fee. You can get receipts via email. Awesome in my book! Direct deposit of funds within 2 to 3 days.


Actually I just discovered it today and it looks great so far. Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

I use square too. I've only processed a few transactions as of yet but it works out great.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

A client of mine just sent me information on Square. I was thinking of upgrading my Blackberry, but now I think I will get an IPhone. I watched her use this and it is awesome.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I use both my iPhone and I pad with the square. I absolutely love square. My charges seem to come in groups and there can be months where I get cash for everything ,so no service charge Luv it


----------



## Dejavu (Jul 9, 2011)

I totally agree with Square being the way to go! No fees unless you use it is a win for me. And the fact that I can use the same account on both my phone and iPad is amazing. Down the road if we grow I can add additonal 'terminals' just buy getting a dedicated iPad - or even an iPod Touch.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I use my iphone and i pad. 


The ipad when i work as a vendor it is easier for people to sign and i have it pre set up with pictures od my items so it cuts the processeing time


----------



## btownthreads (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of my business is also done online but for street fairs or friends i use SQUARE as my cash register. You get a *free *swiper if you register and they take 2.75% if you use a credit card. So i charge people 50 cents extra if they use plastic.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Im still waiting for this to come out here in the UK, can't wait to test it out. Soon hopefully


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

We've used square for quite a while. When I was shopping around it seemed to be the cheapest per transaction (cheaper than paypal for sure) and because the swiper is free you really save some money there..

It's not the nicest swiper on the market but it really works well once you're used to the size of it and keeping the credit card straight as it goes through.

It direct deposits your money quickly and without you having to do anything extra which is nice in comparison to paypal where you have to log in and go through the process of moving the money.

You can keep track of your cash transactions with square too and actually go online and download spreadsheets of everything to keep in your records. 

The only thing I think it's missing is the ability to print receipts to a wifi printer.

Very full service application though. We love it.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We use Square up. Fair price


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

was just looking at square too. was a little skeptical as ive never heard of them and was about to post asking about them. thanks for all the input! looks like the way to go for me also because i'm home based


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

Paypal virtual terminal is the easiest option, you can use it online or on the go with a smart phone. However there fee's a 3% and 30$ a month are steeper than other options.


----------

